
Register domain names with Twitter - tortilla
http://tweetname.com/
======
chaosmachine
Why would I want to pay $15 to register a domain via Twitter?

------
dan_sim
There are too many useless twitter apps but maybe twitter will start a trend
of "textual interface applications". I am personally working on one and
there's a lot of reluctance about that kind of interface but if a "mainstream"
player can help... I'm happy to have one more useless twitter app.

------
trickjarrett
What a bad idea. Please, no one register with them. I say this only for
security concerns, nothing against them. You're going to directly link your
credit card info with your twitter account...

~~~
tortilla
Yeah, I agree it's a security concern.

It's Phil Kaplan's site (Adbrite, FuckedCompany)

~~~
jbm
:potd: :mittens:

(For those not in on the joke, feel free to look up the history of Fucked
Company)

Apparently they dropped the price already (12 dollars). Considering Godaddy is
7 dollars with a coupon, who would take the risk?

